# SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ] again



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Receiving these errors again @ 2200hrs... all other forums/websites O.K.

Connection failed! MySQL server has gone away.

General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]
Too many connections [1040]
An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Server overload problem again. I'll flag it up.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The TTF is just TOO popular!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The TTF is just TOO popular!


It's not been popular for the last 5 years...

_Most users ever online was 1889 on Tue Aug 20, 2013 7:21 pm_


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nem said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > The TTF is just TOO popular!
> ...


 :roll:

Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't take away however it is still here and is still a very good resource, I've got a Mk2 now and am still here using it for info so proves that fact.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nem said:


> Can't take away however it is still here and is still a very good resource, I've got a Mk2 now and am still here using it for info so proves that fact.


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif]  
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

how long did it take you guys to get back on and have you tried other browsers?

Lee


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> how long did it take you guys to get back on and have you tried other browsers?
> 
> Lee


Hi, About 15 mins, will try other browsers next time. Using Chrome & other forums etc were O.K.at same time.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy, keep us posted if this happens again. We'll continue to test the site.

Niall


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > The TTF is just TOO popular!
> ...











1889 _vs_ 58 :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

65000 members, 1889 most online = 2.9%

1350 members, 58 most online = 4.2%

:roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> 65000 members, 1889 most online = 2.9%
> 
> 1350 members, 58 most online = 4.2%
> 
> :roll:


Yeh but 3% of those are all probably multiple accounts owned by Wallsendmag/ToonToon/etc, etc... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

